# Finding a Litterbox that fits, help?



## nxmom

Okay, sorry for all the VERY newbie ???'s but I need some help. 
I'm having trouble finding a litter box fitting in the space I want it too.
I bought this litter box from walmart day before yesterday..
http://www.target.com/Van-Ness-Extra-Gi ... archPage=1

But It wont fit.
We are limited on space and I only have ONE place I can put the litterbox, and it has to beside our toilet in my sons bathroom which is used the least in our house. 
Anyone know of a Litter box that will fit into a space of:
20inches LONG x 12inches WIDE.

I CAN put it out in the open floor of our bathroom, but I really prefer putting it here out of sight.
Any Ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## Leazie

I use Rubbermaid type storage boxes for my litter boxes. Try to look in the storage container aisle to see if something there will fit your needs.


----------



## doodlebug

I don't think they make a box that size and to be honest, that may work while he's a kitten, but as a full grown male ragdoll...I think you'll find that you're going to have litterbox issues. 12 inches wide doesn't even give a large adult cat room to turn around. Kobi is a huge cat...domestic short hair...but Maine ****, Raggie sized (19 lbs and not fat....no matter what Hoofmaiden says :lol. I was using what was considered a large box and he wasn't happy. I ended up going with a storage tote that I cut a hole in the side of.


----------



## hoofmaiden

Ditto doodlebug. That is just way too small for ANY cat, let alone a bigger one.

The problem w/ rubbermaid boxes is that they have channels on the bottom, and it's almost impossible to get the clumps out of there. You need a smooth bottom.

I recommend finding another place for the box (there's always one somewhere!) and considering the Biddy Cat box:

http://www.biddycat.com/


----------



## Heidi n Q

I don't know of any adult cat who can/will use a litterbox only 12" wide. 8O _I think you're gonna have to find another place for it._
Bedroom?
Office/den?
Little-used Dining room?
Bathtub that doesn't see much use? _My bathroom has a stall shower and a separate tub. I close the tub-drain and keep a mini whisk-broom/tray handy to sweep up loose bits from the tub and put it back in the LB._

If his bathroom is the only place for it to be ... can it simply be put out in the floor and peeps will have to remember it is there and step around it?


----------



## nxmom

Thanks Ladies - You can tell I'm new to this lol
Do either of you have pictures of your litterbox set up on hand by chance? :mrgreen: 
I've never heard of this.

hmm, I just don't see any other place to put a litter box - Well the Laundry room but there is almost always a 32" gate up for our great dane who sleeps in there or is in there when we are gone. So thats out of the question.
We COULD put it under the kitchen table, We hardly ever use it and keep in mind we live in a trailer so its up against the wall...hmm


----------



## nxmom

The Biddy Box looks NICE for the ease of clean up, but once again with our space issue I'd really love to have a enclosed litter box...But Looks like I AM going to have to find somewhere other than my sons bathroom. He has the smaller bathroom of the house and there is just a few feet between the vanity/toilet and the other wall.

ETA: Okay, so I am definitely going to be putting it under the Kitchen Table, lol But then that bring sup a nother problem..This is where my kitten will be eating, IN the kitchen...About 2-3feet from where the litter box would be :?


----------



## hoofmaiden

You can fit a LB into a living room or other area and make it look nice, if you have limited space.

These are made commercially:










http://www.therefinedfeline.com/cat-lit ... niture.htm

And here's what a friend of mine made. She's in a tiny space w/ 3 cats.

















(note Biddy Cat box. )


----------



## hoofmaiden

nxmom said:


> Do either of you have pictures of your litterbox set up on hand by chance? :mrgreen:
> I've never heard of this.


Just posted this info on another thread:

I recommend against commercial covered boxes. They are too small and confined -- not only does the cat feel cramped, but even if you scoop daily it will be smelly. Cats don't like them. And the swinging doors just CANNOT be used.

LB #1 is a Biddy Cat box (http://www.biddycat.com) in a large closet. The door is rigged so that cats can enter but dogs cannot. It's in the position on the left, below; for scooping I just pull it over (pic on right) and then slide it back. Works great! 

















The door is accordian-style (wooden, in 2 pieces). I just attached a piece of cord to the door jamb and it hooks over the knob. That keeps it at cat-width but not dog-width.

When Jonah arrived I needed LB #2. I am NOT a fan of covered boxes, but I was out of closets and had no room I could completely close off. I needed to put #2 in the storeroom, which is small, but a pass-through room between DR and bathroom, so a babygate wasn't gonna work.

Here's what I've come up with. It's a 36" x 24" storage tub with hole in the end for entry. Instead of putting litter directly into the tub, I've just put the current large, high-sided LB directly into it. The problems with litter directly in the tub: it would make the litter too accessible to the dogs, and it would also make the LB hard to clean, as these tubs have moulded bottoms that make channels, which would hold urine clumps and make it impossible to scoop out ALL urine. 

















B/c my dogs are all larger and PERFECTLY willing to pull the box out and stick their heads into the end, the box is oriented thusly. I chose a 3 foot long box b/c that's JUST how much room I have between freezer and bookcase. If I had more room there, I would have gotten a MUCH bigger one so I could put a Biddy Cat box in there -- that was my original plan, but the storage tub would have had to be 4' x 30" and that wouldn't fit in that spot and I'm limited as to other places to put it.










This pic was taken BEFORE the final step, which involved a piece of 2x4 lumber nailed to the bottom shelf and extending out about 18" along the side of the box. I just remove the top of the box to clean. I can also slide it out easily by pulling out the rear of the box and sliding it out along the freexer (left). 

The dogs tried once or twice, realized it was pointless, and gave up.


----------



## nxmom

hoofmaiden said:


> You can fit a LB into a living room or other area and make it look nice, if you have limited space.
> 
> These are made commercially:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.therefinedfeline.com/cat-lit ... niture.htm
> 
> And here's what a friend of mine made. She's in a tiny space w/ 3 cats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (note Biddy Cat box. )


I was looking at something similar on Target to use, but I just don't think I could afford that RIGHT NOW...
That enclosure is really nice that your friend made too!


----------



## nxmom

hoofmaiden said:


> nxmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do either of you have pictures of your litterbox set up on hand by chance? :mrgreen:
> I've never heard of this.
> 
> 
> 
> Just posted this info on another thread:
> 
> I recommend against commercial covered boxes. They are too small and confined -- not only does the cat feel cramped, but even if you scoop daily it will be smelly. Cats don't like them. And the swinging doors just CANNOT be used.
> 
> LB #1 is a Biddy Cat box (http://www.biddycat.com) in a large closet. The door is rigged so that cats can enter but dogs cannot. It's in the position on the left, below; for scooping I just pull it over (pic on right) and then slide it back. Works great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The door is accordian-style (wooden, in 2 pieces). I just attached a piece of cord to the door jamb and it hooks over the knob. That keeps it at cat-width but not dog-width.
> 
> When Jonah arrived I needed LB #2. I am NOT a fan of covered boxes, but I was out of closets and had no room I could completely close off. I needed to put #2 in the storeroom, which is small, but a pass-through room between DR and bathroom, so a babygate wasn't gonna work.
> 
> Here's what I've come up with. It's a 36" x 24" storage tub with hole in the end for entry. Instead of putting litter directly into the tub, I've just put the current large, high-sided LB directly into it. The problems with litter directly in the tub: it would make the litter too accessible to the dogs, and it would also make the LB hard to clean, as these tubs have moulded bottoms that make channels, which would hold urine clumps and make it impossible to scoop out ALL urine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B/c my dogs are all larger and PERFECTLY willing to pull the box out and stick their heads into the end, the box is oriented thusly. I chose a 3 foot long box b/c that's JUST how much room I have between freezer and bookcase. If I had more room there, I would have gotten a MUCH bigger one so I could put a Biddy Cat box in there -- that was my original plan, but the storage tub would have had to be 4' x 30" and that wouldn't fit in that spot and I'm limited as to other places to put it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pic was taken BEFORE the final step, which involved a piece of 2x4 lumber nailed to the bottom shelf and extending out about 18" along the side of the box. I just remove the top of the box to clean. I can also slide it out easily by pulling out the rear of the box and sliding it out along the freexer (left).
> 
> The dogs tried once or twice, realized it was pointless, and gave up.
Click to expand...

Okay, I'm really liking this!
Where did you get your litterbox at?
Wondering how big of tote I should get for a Ragdoll..? Any ideas...would that size you are using be sufficient enough?
I think it will fit just right under our kitchen table, And our table slides right out of the way easily so it wont be as big of a pain as cleaning things out in the bathroom.


----------



## lv2ski

Leazie said:


> I use Rubbermaid type storage boxes for my litter boxes. Try to look in the storage container aisle to see if something there will fit your needs.


X2 on the Rubbermaid boxes. These are great!


----------



## hoofmaiden

nxmom said:


> Okay, I'm really liking this!
> Where did you get your litterbox at?
> Wondering how big of tote I should get for a Ragdoll..? Any ideas...would that size you are using be sufficient enough?
> I think it will fit just right under our kitchen table, And our table slides right out of the way easily so it wont be as big of a pain as cleaning things out in the bathroom.


Measure the area and then get something as LARGE AS POSSIBLE. You can't have too BIG a LB.  If you're going to put a real LB inside the tote, as I recommend (b/c otherwise you WILL have smell issues w/ the urine clumps trapped in the channels of the tote), then you have to get the LB first and take it w/ you to the store (Target, Home Depot, etc). As I mention above, I wanted the box in a particular area and that meant I was unable to put a Biddy Cat box inside the tote (which I would have preferred) b/c the totes wide enough for the BC box were too LONG to fit in the available space. I was more limited than you are b/c I have the dog issues.  The whole thing had to be set up so that 60# dogs wouldn't be able to shoulder their way in.

Best possible scenario, IMO, would be a a Biddy Cat box or other large LB inside an extra large tote. If I were you, I'd first scope out the Target w/ a measuring tape and write down the measurements of several large totes. It needs to be TALL if you are going to keep the cover on, and it's important to measure the INTERIOR dimensions, esp. down towards the bottom, as they narrow down there. Then figure out what boxes might fit. Then get a LB and go back to Target WITH the box to figure out which will work best.


----------

